# Surgeon Albany, NY area



## worriedmamma (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello,
My daughter was diagnosed with cancer yesterday. She needs a thyroidectomy. I have done research to find the best surgeon, but I value first-hand experience. If anyone would like to share a surgeon's name, good or bad experience, I would appreciate it immensely.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If someone has a name please private message it as we do not post doctors name on the general posts.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

private message sent


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

worriedmamma said:


> Hello,
> My daughter was diagnosed with cancer yesterday. She needs a thyroidectomy. I have done research to find the best surgeon, but I value first-hand experience. If anyone would like to share a surgeon's name, good or bad experience, I would appreciate it immensely.


Oh, my gosh!!! I am so sorry to hear this. I hope some of our posters can help!


----------



## worriedmamma (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry. I registered so quickly, I did not read the rule about posting names. Thanks.


----------

